# Complimentary ClubAcela Single-Day Pass?



## NETrainfan

Is there an area of the forum which explains this pass? Thanks in advance for information.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

NETrainfan said:


> Is there an area of the forum which explains this pass? Thanks in advance for information.


----------



## AlanB

NETrainFan,

One takes the pass, along with your ticket to the Club Acela or Metropolitan Lounge and presents both to the agent behind the desk. The agent takes the coupon and allows you entry to the lounge. If you're going to be visiting another city that same day that also has a lounge, then you can ask the agent to return your coupon such that you can reuse it. The agent will then stamp the coupon with the data, prior to returning it to you.

The coupon is valid for you and 1 guest or your immediate family members.


----------



## PRR 60

AlanB said:


> NETrainFan,
> 
> One takes the pass, along with your ticket to the Club Acela or Metropolitan Lounge and presents both to the agent behind the desk. The agent takes the coupon and allows you entry to the lounge. If you're going to be visiting another city that same day that also has a lounge, then you can ask the agent to return your coupon such that you can reuse it. The agent will then stamp the coupon with the data, prior to returning it to you.
> 
> The coupon is valid for you and 1 guest or your immediate family members.


Is a train ticket required? Isn't it possible to use the day pass simply to enter the club even if the pass holder is not traveling Amtrak?


----------



## AlanB

PRR 60 said:


> Is a train ticket required? Isn't it possible to use the day pass simply to enter the club even if the pass holder is not traveling Amtrak?


I'm honestly not sure. At one time that was expliciting stated on the coupon, that you needed a same day ticket/receipt along with the coupon to gain entry. That restriction is no longer printed on the coupon, but that's not to say that its still not a restriction covered by the other verbiage "other restrictions apply."

I've also never seen anyone try to use a coupon without a ticket/receipt, since for most people there is no reason to be at the station unless you are traveling.

So again, I simply don't know for sure if indeed a same day ticket is required, but I would not be surprised if it still is required.

No such restriction however applies to those holding a Select Plus card. That's much like a library card, you can come and go at will, without regard to whether or not your traveling on Amtrak or any train that day.


----------



## MrFSS

Does anyone have one they won't be using? I will be in CHI in October and could use one.

Thanks!


----------



## amamba

Alan, the last time I was at Club Acela in BOS a couple came in with a coupon. They were taking a trip on the acela, in business class, to NYP. They asked if they could have the coupon back so they could use the lounge in NYP when they returned that evening, and the agent refused to give it to them. She did say she would put a note in their reservation that they had one, and that when they checked in at the club in NYP that the agents there would see the note. Sounds like that is not the policy, but sometimes I think the agents at Club Acela in BOS just make stuff up.


----------



## amamba

MrFSS said:


> Does anyone have one they won't be using? I will be in CHI in October and could use one.
> 
> Thanks!


Sure, send me a PM with your address I can give you one of mine. Some other folks have been generous with their coupons and I would love to return the favor.


----------



## MrFSS

amamba said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have one they won't be using? I will be in CHI in October and could use one.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, send me a PM with your address I can give you one of mine. Some other folks have been generous with their coupons and I would love to return the favor.
Click to expand...

Thanks - I sent the PM - several others offered, too, but I'll let you repay the favor someone did for you. I appreciate it.


----------



## gatelouse

PRR 60 said:


> Is a train ticket required? Isn't it possible to use the day pass simply to enter the club even if the pass holder is not traveling Amtrak?


I used one last year when not traveling. The pass was expiring, so I just dropped in one day when I was in the area. Club agent had no problem.


----------



## Michelle D

I would love to have a one day pass as well if anyone has one they will not be using.. traveling RT from Chicago to NYC in 2 weeks... Thanks


----------



## Dovecote

amamba said:


> Alan, the last time I was at Club Acela in BOS a couple came in with a coupon. They were taking a trip on the acela, in business class, to NYP. They asked if they could have the coupon back so they could use the lounge in NYP when they returned that evening, and the agent refused to give it to them. She did say she would put a note in their reservation that they had one, and that when they checked in at the club in NYP that the agents there would see the note. Sounds like that is not the policy, but sometimes I think the agents at Club Acela in BOS just make stuff up.


My wife and I got the same song and dance act from the BOS CA desk attendant when I asked for the pass back so we could use it in WAS. We did not have the opportunity to see if we could get into the WAS CA lounge since our connecting train to HFY was leaving shortly after our late arrival in WAS.

I agree with you Amamba that this a BOS thing as in other CA lounges (NYP & WAS) the desk attendants have date stamped the coupon. Although I have only stayed in the BOS CA lounge three times I have been unfortunate to get the same agent each time. This agent has a chip on her shoulder. Personally I would rather have a CHI CA attendant at check-in any day of the week over her.


----------



## the_traveler

Michelle D said:


> 1343519107[/url]' post='383309']I would love to have a one day pass as well if anyone has one they will not be using.. traveling RT from Chicago to NYC in 2 weeks... Thanks


I'm not trying to discourage you, but you may not get many (if any) replies. Many members may not be willing to give a pass to a guest - at least an AU member has a "track record". Also, any passes someone may have are good until February 28, 2013! So they may not want to get rid of them now.


----------



## Dovecote

the_traveler said:


> Michelle D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1343519107[/url]' post='383309']I would love to have a one day pass as well if anyone has one they will not be using.. traveling RT from Chicago to NYC in 2 weeks... Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage you, but you may not get many (if any) replies. Many members may not be willing to give a pass to a guest - at least an AU member has a "track record". Also, any passes someone may have are good until February 28, 2013! So they may not want to get rid of them now.
Click to expand...

Additionally Michelle D, if you are traveling in sleeping accomodations then you will not need such a pass. All you need to do is to present your ticket (which shows your sleeper info) to the CA attendant and they will let you entry into the lounge. You can also use the lounge at your destination (CHI or NYP) by showing your ticket stub.


----------



## pennyk

Dovecote said:


> I agree with you Amamba that this a BOS thing as in other CA lounges (NYP & WAS) the desk attendants have date stamped the coupon. Although I have only stayed in the BOS CA lounge three times I have been unfortunate to get the same agent each time. This agent has a chip on her shoulder. Personally I would rather have a CHI CA attendant at check-in any day of the week over her.


My sister and I were in the CA in Boston last Monday (using my Select Plus card). The agent was a man who informed us he was a substitute for the regular woman. Several times during our conversations, he informed us that the regular attendant would not permit us to do what we requested. I do not remember everything he said, but I know that we asked if we could leave our luggage in the lounge while we went for a short walk. He had us leave our bags near his desk and he said the regular attendant does not permit leaving luggage. I guess our timing was very good since we got the substitute attendant.


----------



## Dovecote

pennyk said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Amamba that this a BOS thing as in other CA lounges (NYP & WAS) the desk attendants have date stamped the coupon. Although I have only stayed in the BOS CA lounge three times I have been unfortunate to get the same agent each time. This agent has a chip on her shoulder. Personally I would rather have a CHI CA attendant at check-in any day of the week over her.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and I were in the CA in Boston last Monday (using my Select Plus card). The agent was a man who informed us he was a substitute for the regular woman. Several times during our conversations, he informed us that the regular attendant would not permit us to do what we requested. I do not remember everything he said, but I know that we asked if we could leave our luggage in the lounge while we went for a short walk. He had us leave our bags near his desk and he said the regular attendant does not permit leaving luggage. I guess our timing was very good since we got the substitute attendant.
Click to expand...

Yes Penny lady luck was with you getting another attendant. I recall reading in Flyertalk (I think) that the infamous BOS attendant would not allow an Acela FC upgrade because the ticket holder name did not match the name on the upgrade coupon. This is contrary to the rules shown on the coupon.

It would have been interesting if you had the "Make Up My Own Rules" attendant and see if your sister would be granted entry into the lounge even though you know it is permissible.


----------



## MICHEL

I'm traveling with my son tomorrow. CT to DC. We would really appreciate a day pass from anyone who may not use them.


----------



## Acela150

MICHEL said:


> I'm traveling with my son tomorrow. CT to DC. We would really appreciate a day pass from anyone who may not use them.


Had you posted a month ago you could have gotten a pass. But considering you waited till the very last minute you're SOL. Also passes are good until February. Folks who have passes usually start offering them up in early January.


----------



## neutralist

FYI: You can also get a set of 5 ClubAcela / Metropolitan Lounge coupons from AGR for 5000 points. You don't need a Amtrak ticket to use those. I use the lounge when our Metra (the commuter rail) line is having major delays, especially in a blizzard occured in the evening rush hour.


----------



## BCL

I kind of wondered about this. I still have my two passes expiring Feb 2015. I know people in the Seattle area my family might visit, but it might only work if we stayed over in Portland. Maybe LAUS, but I'm not sure why I'd be going there. I frankly wish I had them when we visited NYC in 2013. Would have saved some cash I used on food and provided a better place to stay than the regular lounge.


----------

